# Apricot or Silver Platinum



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now you know where I'm going to cast my vote already, but I just want to say you're in win-win position here! I am confident both breeders you're considering are top shelf, and both apricot and silver look swell with brown. As for the coat upkeep, since silvers clear over about the first 19 months of life, the dirt doesn't show much at the start when they have their black hair. Chagall cleared to a true platinum silver and even though we live in the country, in the woods, and he hikes with me and swims in the streams and creeks, he's easy to keep clean. His hair is great (so two groomers have told me) and dried mud brushes out easily. He's also a gem about being bathed and on the grooming table (most of the time, but I do have two grooming loops to ensure that! ha!), so I don't have any issues with keeping him looking fresh and sparkly. You can't go wrong, and hey, maybe I'll take whichever mini you don't!! (Don't I wish!!) Happy puppy shopping!!:wink:

ETA: Chagall gets along equally well with males and females, though he's more apt to ask the females to dance (or at least give them extra sniffs!).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My two boys, one 6 years old and altered, the other almost 2 and intact, get on fantastically. It seems to me that Tonka acts like an older brother to Spud and they both have a ball with each other.

An Apricot and a Brown look good together . . . but the Silvers really turn heads! Of the couple dozen Standards that we hang with I think that this guy, Caliber, stands out the most.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

With a male you can easily go either way with the sexes. Males are fairly adaptable. I have 4 girls and one boy currently. My boy loves all the girls. He loves to play with them and he has no problem with one of the girls being the boss.

As for colour...I think the silvers are just striking...but as a former apricot owner...I just loved them. My apricots were totally smart but very laid back and were very affectionate.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi - nice choice to have!

You seem to know already that your silver would clear to a _platinum_ silver. I've read that this is considered a very desirable color, and I personally prefer it to the darker shade silver that sometimes can look gun-metal gray. But that's just my opinion and other people probably feel differently. All shades of silver are beautiful.

You mentioned you aren't sure if the apricot will turn cream. Here is an article on color breeding in poodles, and apricot in particular. According to this author, all colors except black are considered fading colors. If you are in doubt, you could always ask the breeder if she's seen fading in the particular line you're considering.
POODLE COAT COLORS: RED, APRICOT & CREAM

It sounds like you can't go wrong either way. Good luck, and can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you should choose based on the temperament of the pups rather than their color. Personality is far more important than color.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great link minipoodlelover. In Swizzle's case the breeder knew he would be plat. silver because both parents and pretty far back in the line are all that shade. To me the most important thing is also personality. Try to meet as many relatives of the puppy as you can. I also like a very black nose and good eye pigmentation - it really sets off the dog.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

You're both right CT Girl and PaddleAddict - temperament and good fit for the particular family are more important than color. You can go to a breeder thinking you will get one color pup, and wind up with a different color you never planned on just because that pup was the one.


----------

